# Upgrade 'e-mail database' (hotmail)



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I received 3 emails on June 30 with subject "Outlook notification" from MSN service, quote:

"We are upgrading our E-MAIL database at the moment so you are required to Upgrade your account as soon as possible in order to get the New Mail Features because you are using the old version of Outlook which will be Disabled in 24HRS." Upgrade button below this message.

Is this legit or spam? Please advise.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Spam, in all likelihood.

You do not make clear exactly how you're reading this e-mail though? If you're using webmail then it's unquestionably spam.

If you are using something like Outlook 2003, it could be within the realm of possibility, but not probability, that it's not.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I received this in my hotmail a/c.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

It also arrived in the junk mail box of my hotmail a/c.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Again, you have not said how you are accessing hotmail, which could be via webmail or using an e-mail client.

But aside from that, if you are using hotmail, then what on earth would MSN have to do with that? That's a screaming indication of spam.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess webmail means my browser, right? And I'm using Chrome. I'm accessing hotmail thru that.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think so too it's spam. I've never heard of Microsoft sending such messages.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Songbird_2016 said:


> I guess webmail means my browser, right? And I'm using Chrome. I'm accessing hotmail thru that.


Yep. Webmail is accessed via a web page using the web browser of the user's choosing.

And given this is the case: SPAM!

The so-called warning message doesn't even apply to you in any way.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks britechguy.


----------

